# Spartan 300



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Who has one? 
I am gonna get one to add to the arsenal. I have the 2001 but my goodness its can get purty trying at times with limited room.
I will use the 300 for most mains and if I have to have more pwr I get the 2001 out. The 2001 will be the outside c/o only machine. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 300 machine and a 1065 for heavier jobs where extra power and distance are needed.

Great machine for most mains. You won't be sorry. Where will you purchase it?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I run with the 300, interchangeable to the 100 drum in less than 5 minutes. 

Saved me from having to buy 3 machines.


Going with pneumatic tires with barely any pressure in them makes the going up and down steps so much easier on the upper body. 

Cushion ride. :thumbsup: My foot booties fit the tires perfectly, and the customer always acknowledges that I'm trying to protect their home.


The only complaint I have with the equipment is that I can't get 127' on the machine. It's pretty heavy at that point with inner-core.

Lots of plumbers in my area went to this smaller version of the 1065 since it more than provides enough torque to work in 6" lines and smaller.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

jrsaltz said:


> I have a 300 machine and a 1065 for heavier jobs where extra power and distance are needed.
> 
> Great machine for most mains. You won't be sorry. Where will you purchase it?


I will get it straight from my Spartan Rep.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I run with the 300, interchangeable to the 100 drum in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Saved me from having to buy 3 machines.
> 
> ...


Even though I have the 100 also, I will get the adapters to. As it stands now, I have the 2001, 100, and the 81 on the truck at all times. I could end up with only the 81, 300, and a 100 drum on the truck at all times.
I put booties on my tires also, I get looks when I do that and the looks payoff:thumbsup:.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*The Best Sewer Machine*

HEY SONG DOG TRY THIS WEB SITE,

LOOK AT THE PONY MACHINE CARRIES 110' X .55 CABLE

http://www.trojantoolmfg.com/

WILL DO EVERTHING THE SPARTAN 300 WILL AND MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

After watching an apprentice get his arm snapped like a twig from a drum machine that got bound up I will never use one again, the inertia can't be stopped with the switch on or off.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> After watching an apprentice get his arm snapped like a twig from a drum machine that got bound up I will never use one again, the inertia can't be stopped with the switch on or off.


The Spartan 2001 drum machine has a brake to stop the drum instantly for just this reson.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I will get it straight from my Spartan Rep.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 
How do you like Brian so far? If i am correct, that is your guy right?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a 300 with the adapter and i really like it. it's nice not to have 2 different machines for m/l and kitchen lines. i also but the booties on the wheels but mine are solid rubber, i'll have to look into what it will take to change over to pneumatic. 





paul


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

jrsaltz said:


> How do you like Brian so far? If i am correct, that is your guy right?


Brian is awesome. 
Since Brian it has been nice. If I call or email I get a return fairly fast. I have no worries. In the future I will probably get a 758 Jetter off of him.
Where abouts are you?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i have a 300 with the adapter and i really like it. it's nice not to have 2 different machines for m/l and kitchen lines. i also but the booties on the wheels but mine are solid rubber, i'll have to look into what it will take to change over to pneumatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I believe the tires and the aluminum plates that mount to the machine was like $130-40 dollars. 

I was trained on the hard wheels and between the marks that they would put on some floors along with that hard banging on the upper body going down steps, the cushioned drop over the steps makes a huge difference. 

If I ever had time given my height, I'd love to fab a set of handles for my 300 that is 1.5' taller and bends at a 45 degree angle back at me with pivot points that are spring tensioned into position. 

That way when I go to pull the machine up steps, there's give to the handles and makes it easier to maneuver that weight over the small bumps like threshholds or small step downs. That and the tires you'd forget it was heavy.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Brian is awesome.
> Since Brian it has been nice. If I call or email I get a return fairly fast. I have no worries. In the future I will probably get a 758 Jetter off of him.
> Where abouts are you?
> 
> ...


 
Sandwich, IL

Right in Spartan's back yard.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jrsaltz said:


> Sandwich, IL
> 
> Right in Spartan's back yard.


 

Mendota? 



This forum has a lot of history from Illinois.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Mendota?
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has a lot of history from Illinois.


 
im not far from Mendota at all


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had the same 300 for. ... I can't even remember. It's been at least 7 or 8 years. The booties on the tires, I never thought of that. What a great idea, thanks! I have the original hard wheels still, didn't know you could change them.
The 300 has proven itself to be a great machine. Still have the original double 50's cables on it, still running strong. Have never done any maintenance other than keeping the cable oiled. 
Anyone do any other maintenance on their 300 other than keeping the cable oiled?
I mostly do 4" and sometimes 3" sewers, it's perfect for the job.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I felt bad today: 


A friend of mine who's a Master Plumber as well, called me this morning and I missed the call. 

He needed to borrow a 25' section of cable since we both have 300's. 


I didn't return his call fast enough and when I called back, he drove almost 40 minutes to a supply house that has the only cables for Spartan in the area.

He paid $330.00 for a 75' innercore 5/8". 

I apologized and told him to take it back, I'll meet him and just give him my 300 drum and he can pull the sections he needs off of it.


I don't like cables that long. 25' sections as I can count the ends for distance and if I wipe a cable out, it's a lot cheaper than an entire cable that long. 

He said that's the first time he's had to replace one in 5 years so he's doing good on that note. I talked him into that machine and he absolutely loves it. It's just the right size for most jobs and doesn't weigh 4 tons moving it around.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I prefer my RIDGID K-7500 anyday. Spartan are great machines, but I never liked the weight of them, nor the metal drums. Why not plastic, rustless drums like RIDGID?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

service guy said:


> I prefer my RIDGID K-7500 anyday. Spartan are great machines, but I never liked the weight of them, nor the metal drums. Why not plastic, rustless drums like RIDGID?


 
I wish spartan ran plastic drums...the rust can really make for problems with trying to keep splash out minimized. 

The weight is another issue as well. Give it time though, JERRYMAC will be here and he'll say, "Why not a Trojan?" :thumbup:

I could own a ridgid drum machine if I didn't have a spartan, but I'll never probably ever have to buy another machine....they just run forever.

Come to think of it...

I haven't done a main drain since I did that dead body drain at the funeral home...

I might have the curse... :jester:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

service guy said:


> I prefer my RIDGID K-7500 anyday. Spartan are great machines, but I never liked the weight of them, nor the metal drums. Why not plastic, rustless drums like RIDGID?


I'm fairly certain a K7500 and a 2001 weigh about the same. The Spartan has a few extra features but costs a lot more for features I wouldn't use anyways.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I don't like cables that long. 25' sections as I can count the ends for distance and if I wipe a cable out, it's a lot cheaper than an entire cable that long.


 
so you run 3 25 footers in each drum? i have 1 75" length of 5/8" in each of my 3 drums. i like the idea of replacing a third of the cable instead of the entire thing.




paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> so you run 3 25 footers in each drum? i have 1 75" length of 5/8" in each of my 3 drums. i like the idea of replacing a third of the cable instead of the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes. I can better track my distances in and out of the drum when I'm rodding a drain. 


Plus, along with that, my first 25' always wears out considerably faster than my last one, so I'll switch them to get better wear out of the cable.

I think I was taught really well at the company that gave me all my beginning experiences. I did a lot of drain cleaning before that time, but was all with the use of sectionals and it used to make me cry at night.

When I got in with that company, 5-7 calls a day was norm on all types of drains. 

8 months straight of doing a drain, at least a minimum of 3 a day was some of the most valuable experience I gained. 

It's made my years of doing it for myself very gratifying.

The body is beaten down by it, but it's part of the territory.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I hear ya about the body being beaten down! Seems like I'm always having arm and shoulder problems. Now I have my oldest son doing all the grunt work for me. I told him he'll feel like I do in 20 years if he's not careful.
When I got my 300 the Spartan rep said it was best to go with the two 50's and a leader, never had a problem with it. Having the 25's would be better for counting feet though.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a K60 guy myself. Well I used to be anyway. Way too much like work for me now.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> HEY SONG DOG TRY THIS WEB SITE,
> 
> LOOK AT THE PONY MACHINE CARRIES 110' X .55 CABLE
> 
> ...


The Trojan machines look very similar to the Spartan machines. Are they just a knockoff or re-badged?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

No They Are Not Knock Off's In That Since Of The Word,

They Carry Improved Features That Did Not Want To Incorprate In Their Machines

Mfg. By The Jack Kline Co. In Houston Texas 
3 Generations Of People Making And Selling Sewer Equiptment

For Many Years They Sold Though Out The South.
But When They Tryed To Get Design Changes Though 
Without Success They Started Making Their Own Improved
Products


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I would really like to check out the differences and parts availibity vs. the Spartan 100 and 300, and for the pony and colt model. I'm looking to buy some new machines this year. Do the Trojan machines have alluminum drums?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i would be interested in knowing what the differences between spartan and trojan machines are. every time you talk about them you mention there are differences and defend the charges that they're knock offs but you never mention what makes them different. aside from the battery powered ones (which looks like it doubles the price) what are the points that make the trojan machines more desirable?






paul


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, Rocksteady, have you been able to get your business off the ground yet?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Edit Due To Legal Requirments*



JERRYMAC said:


> HEY SONG DOG TRY THIS WEB SITE,
> 
> LOOK AT THE PONY MACHINE CARRIES 110' X .55 CABLE
> 
> ...


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

One difference I have, a field rep that takes VERY good care of me and is down right a good guy, knowledgeable to. I have no worries at all. Even the president of Spartan is great. How can I loose? Good machines, good svc, and depenability. 
If its not broke don't fix it---no need for me to try something else. Just a Spartan guy at heart. 
Could be somewhere, better stuff but I have no qualms with what I got. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 1065 and k80 with 3/8 for 11/2" to 3". I have seen the booties for the wheels,would you give me business name where I can buy the booties.Thank you for your help.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

www.shubee.com

I use orange cuz it stands out and people notice it more.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Owner bought another company a couple years ago. They have too many Spartans to go around. I'm selling a 300 and 100 if anyone local is interested.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

like song dog I am a spartan man. been using them since 1976 and have always been happy with them. They are heavy but they sure get the job done for me. I use the 2001 with 3/4 inner core cable.


----------

